# Too hot to Brew ?



## CasualNerd (7/2/18)

I just got started brewing up an extract kit (Mangrove Jack's APA) and realised that the temperature in my house has been 26-28 degrees most days when I get home in the afternoon.

I've never been super careful with temperature before, but this is a full 10 degrees hotter than the last batch. I can't afford to go out and buy a fridge to ferment in or anything so I'm wondering what backyard hacks people have successfully used ? 

Is the wet towel really going to help me here ?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/2/18)

Ice packs. Frozen water bottles, keep in a tub of some kind and wrap a towel around the ice packs and fermenter. Big cardboard box over it all. Anything you can. Its hard work without a temp control fridge but necessary in my opinion to do anything you can to drop the temp down lower. 18c is the optimum temp so the closer to that the better.


----------



## koshari (7/2/18)

Get a cheap $50 frig on gumtree and a stc1000 controller on ebay for 12 bucks. If you can afford ingredients you can afford that.


----------



## CasualNerd (7/2/18)

I just read the directions and they actually recommend 20-25 degrees, so maybe I'm actually close enough if it's usually 26 degrees. I thought it should have been lower but I don't imagine they got it wrong.

A fridge is on the list, but not this week sadly.

Thanks for the replies guys !


----------



## Coodgee (8/2/18)

They only recommend that temperature range to ensure full and complete fermentation, quickly. This reduces the likelihood of bottling beer that is not fully finished fermenting which can result in bottle bombs. Most ale yeasts give the best flavour when used at temps under 21 degrees.


----------



## DU99 (8/2/18)

even wrap damp towel around the fermenter and keep in a cool place..


----------



## Matplat (8/2/18)

You don't even need to spend any money on a fridge. Just search free fridge on gumtree, it won't be pretty but who cares.

I have four fridges, I paid $20 for one, the rest were free. They all work.


----------



## trustyrusty (8/2/18)

I have a bar fridge (white plastic fermenter fits in well, SS one bit tight) that cost $40.00 but saw one on the road the other day...
I bought inkbird 308 controller ($55.00) no wiring needed.... works well...

but even if you dont turn fridge on or get a controller... it will still be good insultation from temp changes, and with some ice packs or swap out with frozen water bottles each day, will be OK or at least better.... hot brewing is no good... I know


----------



## neal.p (8/2/18)

It's nowhere near ideal but I bought four 100L plastic storage containers from Bunnings for 16$ each. I fill them with tap water and rotate frozen soft drink bottles in and out. Each container fits two 15L FVs in. I can close the container lid if I use glad wrap on FVs but not if there's an airlock.

Probably could've bought a fridge/freezer for less but I usually have six to eight 15L FVs on the go. A bar fridge would only fit one or two (I think). A full upright freezer may fit three or four. Or a massive chest freezer may fit eight. If you're lucky and hunting on curbside collection you may find a fridge/freezer, that may or may not work.

Of course, I could stagger my batches, which is simplest but less convenient option for me.

I was going to look into chilled water options today...like for aquariums...not sure what's out there.


----------



## CasualNerd (9/2/18)

Coodgee said:


> They only recommend that temperature range to ensure full and complete fermentation, quickly. This reduces the likelihood of bottling beer that is not fully finished fermenting which can result in bottle bombs. Most ale yeasts give the best flavour when used at temps under 21 degrees.


Thanks, makes a lot of sense. 

Cheers for all the suggestions guys, it got up to 24 on the fermenter today, so I've dropped it in a shallow tray with a towel over the top, a few inches of water in the bottom and some 1litre ice blocks. I'll see how that performs over the next few days


----------



## Coodgee (9/2/18)

CasualNerd said:


> Thanks, makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Cheers for all the suggestions guys, it got up to 24 on the fermenter today, so I've dropped it in a shallow tray with a towel over the top, a few inches of water in the bottom and some 1litre ice blocks. I'll see how that performs over the next few days



Also are you using the stick-on thermometer things that stick directly to the side of your fermenter? If so, rip that thing off and wipe your arse with it, then note how useful it is for that purpose and you will have an idea of how useful it is for measuring the temperature of your wort. Then throw the shitty thermometer in the bin and go and get a decent one.


----------



## CasualNerd (9/2/18)

Coodgee said:


> Also are you using the stick-on thermometer things that stick directly to the side of your fermenter?.


 I am, but I also have a probe thermometer and they match within a degree so I'm pretty confident about the temps.


----------



## SAmmy (10/2/18)

↑
Also are you using the stick-on thermometer things that stick directly to the side of your fermenter?.

I am, but I also have a probe thermometer and they match within a degree so I'm pretty confident about the temps.

Is it not unwise to be sticking stuff into the wort when it is fermenting? Or is it A-OK provided you have sanitised the probe beforehand?

I'm another noob brewer as well, recently finished my Morgans Lager which was very average, i think my problem was too warmer temp. Today I bought another Morgans IPA kit, really keen to put one down but this heatwave in Brisbane is probably the worst thing for it right now....seriously considering a fridge... if not just for a place to store the wort in the garage as there is limited space in our house at the moment...

cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/2/18)

If you get an old fridge I don't know if you have noticed there is an Ink Bird special being run on here at the moment, get your name in the draw and you never know, possibility of winning a controller.


----------



## CasualNerd (10/2/18)

SAmmy said:


> ↑
> Is it not unwise to be sticking stuff into the wort when it is fermenting? Or is it A-OK provided you have sanitised the probe beforehand?


 I don't probe check it much, but often enough I know the stick on gauge is reliable. If you sanitize I don't see a problem.


----------



## Coodgee (10/2/18)

SAmmy said:


> ↑
> Also are you using the stick-on thermometer things that stick directly to the side of your fermenter?.
> 
> I am, but I also have a probe thermometer and they match within a degree so I'm pretty confident about the temps.
> ...



Yeah it's way too hot to brew at the moment!


----------



## TwoCrows (10/2/18)

You could use a saison yeast , that would be a winner with higher ferment temps.
should bottle condition quickly as well.


----------



## CasualNerd (18/2/18)

Just an update for those interested, by adding a few kilo blocks of ice and using the towel you can certainly lower the temp of your fermenter. 

It's been more moderate this week so I took the towel off and the barrel is covered in a thin film of mould beneath the towel, so if you're planning on trying this maybe give it a disinfectant spray first ?


----------



## SAmmy (18/2/18)

I wish I knew how to quote on these forums!

Well I did my IPA brew last Saturday, everything was going well until it came to pitching the yeast. After I poured the water into the malt brew, I couldn't get the temperature down to 20. It was at 30 for so long, so I put the fermenter into a large storage container full of water and ice. The problem was I had to leave the house in an hour's time and i wanted to pitch the yeast before I left. I ended up pitching the yeast when it was about 26-28, which I know is way too warm and most likely has ruined my brew. I also dropped the fermenter seal into the wort several times but it was sanitised so I'm hoping that was ok. When i got back later that night, it was right down to 22 or so. It has remained in the ice water over the last week, at around 22-24deg, which has been really difficult in this QLD heat wave, I think it hit 26 a few times when I hadn't added enough ice blocks. I've been turning over those ice packs 3-4 times a day, and I'm totally sick of that process. I dont remember any working of the air lock or any amazing fermentation activity happening. To add to all of this, i accidentally spilt some of the airlock water into the wort by accident one day when i was looking at the brew and turned the lid over, forgetting that the water was in there. I also need to buy more bottles as somehow I've lost half of mine, so I will bottle in a few days time. Super frustrating but hey, there is a silver lining.... because my next brew is going to be perfect. I've bought the STC-1000, and on the hunt for a bar fridge, and I'm going to use a fresh wort with a better yeast. All of that I've learnt from perusing this forum over the last week, it is full of great info.

Oh well, it's only a kit beer and plenty of learning is always a good thing.

Cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/2/18)

Like anything else you are trying to get knowledge of, you cannot read enough, I am lucky my wife is the controller of the controller, and I regard what she watches on TV as crap so plenty of opportunity for me to read.


----------



## Rik (18/2/18)

Haha, yep.know the feeling. I'm on a budget trying to make the worlds best beers (according to me) in Queensland heat. I've been curbing the wort and then placing the cube the next day in a esky with ice. The next it's about 23-24 the transfer to my fermenter, pitch yeast and place into esky with new ice bottles. Change ice bottle morning and night. Ales only though


----------



## SKBugs (20/2/18)

Would a cheap/2nd hand fridge with a temp control at 25 degrees or there abouts use a lot of electricity? It is my main sticking point with the missus - the cost of running a fridge just for brewing etc. I'm a novice to this game but loving it.


----------



## koshari (21/2/18)

SKBugs said:


> Would a cheap/2nd hand fridge with a temp control at 25 degrees or there abouts use a lot of electricity? It is my main sticking point with the missus - the cost of running a fridge just for brewing etc. I'm a novice to this game but loving it.


I would guess about a tenth of a frige set at 1-4 deg. The main factor regarding insulation losses is the diff temp between your set point and the ambient temp. It will be more expensive to run whilst cold crashing though.

Keep in mind the same limitations such as bad seals and frequently opening the door will effect efficiency.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/2/18)

SKBugs said:


> Would a cheap/2nd hand fridge with a temp control at 25 degrees or there abouts use a lot of electricity? It is my main sticking point with the missus - the cost of running a fridge just for brewing etc. I'm a novice to this game but loving it.


The keener you get the more fridges you will want, I would advise anyone who has the room build a fermenting room big enough to ferment your beer, and condition your beer. Use a reverse cycle inverter air con and you will barely notice any difference in your power bill.


----------



## SAmmy (21/2/18)

Awesome info gents.

Now I have another one for you:

I've just bottled my brew. I've stored them horizontally in an esky with a couple of cold packs to keep them cool - I can get 25 bottles that way - but the instructions on one of the kits are reading that I should store the bottles vertical (upright).... looks like the above picture confirms that is the way to go...

Any suggestions?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/2/18)

Upright is how they should be stored keeps the yeast down the bottom, try and condition at fermentation temperature.


----------



## Garry southwell (22/2/18)

Gumtree is your friend mate, I have gotten 2 fridges free I for fermenting and another that I made into a keg fridge, can’t successfully brew in brisbane without temp control


----------



## SAmmy (25/2/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Upright is how they should be stored keeps the yeast down the bottom, try and condition at fermentation temperature.



Thanks!,


----------



## Garfield (25/2/18)

TwoCrows said:


> You could use a saison yeast , that would be a winner with higher ferment temps.
> should bottle condition quickly as well.


This is the way I think too. I'm a tight ass home brewer so I save electricity by choosing yeast strains to suit the ambient temperature. I do now have a temp controlled fridge for emergencies, but in my early days, an unplugged broken old fridge was used like a coolroom/esky with frozen two litre milk bottles of water added as needed. Both are handy free solutions


----------



## koshari (25/2/18)

Took me 18 months of mucking round with a fermenter box till i saw the light and set up a fridge to brew in. The brew i cold crashed the other day was very clear.


----------



## koshari (25/2/18)

Garfield said:


> This is the way I think too. I'm a tight ass home brewer so I save electricity by choosing yeast strains to suit the ambient temperature. I do now have a temp controlled fridge for emergencies, but in my early days, an unplugged broken old fridge was used like a coolroom/esky with frozen two litre milk bottles of water added as needed. Both are handy free solutions


It would use more energy to freeze bottles and put them in a cabinet than control a cabiner to 20deg for 2 reasons. Firstly your using a lot of energy freezing the bottles in latent energy as the water changes state to ice. Secondly running a freezer requires a far greater diff temp between the setpoint and ambient temp meaning your insulation losses are greater. And the diff temp losses are a squared function meaning the higher the diff temp the efficiency gets worse.


----------



## Garfield (25/2/18)

Love it, love it, love it!

I know what I'll be doing next weekend



wide eyed and legless said:


> The keener you get the more fridges you will want, I would advise anyone who has the room build a fermenting room big enough to ferment your beer, and condition your beer. Use a reverse cycle inverter air con and you will barely notice any difference in your power bill.
> View attachment 111677


----------



## Garfield (25/2/18)

koshari said:


> It would use more energy to freeze bottles and put them in a cabinet than control a cabiner to 20deg for 2 reasons. Firstly your using a lot of energy freezing the bottles in latent energy as the water changes state to ice. Secondly running a freezer requires a far greater diff temp between the setpoint and ambient temp meaning your insulation losses are greater. And the diff temp losses are a squared function meaning the higher the diff temp the efficiency gets worse.



In my case, by choosing yeast strains to suit the climate, I rarely ever needed to adjust the temperature. The frozen bottles were a back up (which I keep in the freezer at all times for other uses anyway) so very little energy required to only occasionally refreeze them.

It also required no additional equipment, which could be the backyard hack that our OP was after.


----------



## Plyplema (26/2/18)

That's the route I went, I decided to embrace the warmth in Brisbane and use saison and a kveik yeast (especially). Hefeweizen and other Belgians can also work. I still have a fridge but it only fits 30L and I usually have 2 going at once. I guess it depends on your preferences but I prefer the stronger yeast flavours than a clean ferment anyway so this works well.


----------



## geoffi (1/3/18)

trustyrusty said:


> I have a bar fridge (white plastic fermenter fits in well, SS one bit tight) that cost $40.00 but saw one on the road the other day...
> I bought inkbird 308 controller ($55.00) no wiring needed.... works well...
> 
> but even if you dont turn fridge on or get a controller... it will still be good insultation from temp changes, and with some ice packs or swap out with frozen water bottles each day, will be OK or at least better.... hot brewing is no good... I know



I fermented for years in a non-working chest freezer, just rotating frozen bottles of water. Even in the middle of summer I had no trouble maintaining steady temps for ales. More of a challenge with lagers, but still achievable, and in winter no problem at all.


----------

